# upgrading to iphone 4s ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I will be upgrading from iphone 3gs to 4s soon is there anything I need to do to make sure the 3gs is no longer recognized by  my itunes?  I plan to turn the phone in to best buy for the credit program they are advertising.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Just sync it and have it reset to factory settings, or whatever it's called exactly I can't remember. That is what I did when I gave my 3G to a friend.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There's also an option in Settings directly on the phone to Erase All, which they usually have you do in front of them when you turn it in.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't erasing all and resetting to factory settings different?


----------

